# Your favorite kind of duck??



## Arrow3 (Jan 5, 2009)

What is y'alls favorite kind of duck??  Ive only killed a couple of wood ducks but I would have to say an ole green head mallard is mine......I have loved the looks of these for years before I even went duck hunting....I can wait to put a big ole green head on the wall....


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 5, 2009)

i like the wood duck the best, i still get chills when i hear them callin in the mornin, and i think they are the best lookin too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2009)

Bull can.  Maybe they'll be back in season in a couple o years.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bull can.  Maybe they'll be back in season in a couple o years.



Post us up a pic of one if you can...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 5, 2009)

Wood ducks are the prettiest, they are my favorite.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Post us up a pic of one if you can...



Sorry, can't, I'm at work.  Not the prettiest duck out there, but is known as the "king of ducks".


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 5, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> i like the wood duck the best, i still get chills when i hear them callin in the mornin, and i think they are the best lookin too!



That pic you had is gorgeous... doesn't seem like colors like that on an animal would be real, does it?  Beautiful!


----------



## wingding (Jan 5, 2009)

I like them all, especially the ones that come in range


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 5, 2009)

The dead ones in my hand are my most favorite.


----------



## jonboy (Jan 5, 2009)

Drake pintail and wiedgon


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ducks that fly in range are my favorite!!!


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Jan 5, 2009)

Brandon  check out http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/. They have a lot of good info and some awesome pictures, especially in the Diver Hunters Forum.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> That pic you had is gorgeous... doesn't seem like colors like that on an animal would be real, does it?  Beautiful!



DD, the drake wood duck is an awesome duck, and yes he's for real, however most of Georgia hunters, including myself take them for granted.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 5, 2009)

Favorite Puddle Duck- American Black Duck

Favorite Diving Duck- Canvasback

Favorite SeaDuck - Harlequin


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 5, 2009)

i like the ones flying strait at me!


----------



## phillipv (Jan 5, 2009)

My favorite would be the Woodie! But I agree with you when you say that about a mounted green head. My wife and I have a couple of mounted woodie's and would like a mallard mount. I shot a Hooded Meganser in South Georgia during Christmas break folded it and everything and we drove around for an hour trying to find it. I was really wanting to put it on the wall.


----------



## rspringer (Jan 5, 2009)

Bull Can as well.  

By the way Phillip, nice avaitor!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 5, 2009)

Wood duck or pintail.


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

Woodie is my fav.  I would like get one banned woodie in my life.


----------



## K80 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Favorite Puddle Duck- American Black Duck



I guess I'd have to agree with the black duck since it is the only duck I've killed.


----------



## rett-ta-hunt (Jan 5, 2009)

Mine would have to be the Widgeon,got my first one this year. I want a Bull Can now. Nitro that pic of the Can is the coolest duck pic I have ever seen


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Andy,

That black duck pic is beautiful.....


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 5, 2009)

Mergansers.....


----------



## Nitro (Jan 5, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Andy,
> 
> That black duck pic is beautiful.....



There is a reason he is my favorite- 

A Black is everything a Mallard wishes he could be- wary, elusive and too proud to scrounge for scraps of bread at the local park lake.

Blacks are found in the nastiest, most difficult to access places. I love em. I hope to kill one more before the end of the season. I saw the candidates Friday in SC, now we have to figure out how to make it happen.

If you ever hold a Black Duck in your hand, know that you have a truly wild animal in your possession. To me, they are a mystical creature.. I've killed them from New Brunswick in Canada, to NJ to SC and GA and a few in the MS Flyway. When you see a Black, there is no doubt what it is. 

I love the contrast in his plumage- and the iridescence of the purple on the wing speculum. They are a trophy most will never acquire.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jan 5, 2009)

Nitro said:


> There is a reason he is my favorite-
> 
> A Black is everything a Mallard wishes he could be- wary, elusive and too proud to scrounge for scraps of bread at the local park lake.
> 
> ...



With that kind of explanation I'm gonna have to say Black Duck


----------



## clent586 (Jan 6, 2009)

Dang Mr. Garrett, I honestly, almost shed a tear! I had one buzz me last year locally and there was no doubt it was a black, beautiful bird. I have never killed one. Clent


----------



## Gairbear.DSW (Jan 6, 2009)

The one at the end of my gun barrel


----------



## wbcoop7 (Jan 6, 2009)

I was lucky enough to drop one in Arkansas on my trip a few weeks ago.  I can't wait to put it on my wall.  The owner at the lodge we were hunting out of said that is only the 4th one they have killed in all the years they have been up and running...they are my favorite too.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Lol!*

really though...wood duck


----------



## bigtall (Jan 6, 2009)

Never shot a Black Duck, so until I do, I have to say a Widgeon just based on personal experience. Beautiful October morning on a pothole in North Dakota. Had 2 redhead drakes and a pintail drake in the bag. Four widgeon came in around my decoys, pulled the trigger, and both of the drakes fall. Complete luck, but my greatest duck hunting moment!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 6, 2009)

Coot


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 7, 2009)

I would have to say my favorite would be a banded bull canvasback.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 7, 2009)

What is dumb is that I shot quite a few blacks back when I was in high school, but back then, I didn't believe in stuffing birds, only eating them.  We had a swamp that they liked and we would look like swamp thing by the time we got all camo'd up.


----------



## scsportsman (Jan 7, 2009)

Drake black duck, widgeon, summer duck


----------

